# Other peoples work!



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

The photo's below show why i will always have work!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

can I save these pics and use in my photo albums?


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

or vice versa--at least until the lesson is learned anyway


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Sure Grumpy use the photo's, i thought you were joking till i saw you ask else where!
sorry mate,there all yours
Cheers
Dave


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

That pitch looks far too shallow for tiles ER.
What did you do with it to fix it.
"Cowboys "R" Us right enough, shocking finishing.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I fixed the gutter and sold the old one to the Tate Gallery as a piece of art lol
The Low pitched roof one is just one i saw when doing another job! heaven knows if it leaks or not.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Quality cowboyship on the ahem....extension
I would defo bet it leaks tho, lol


----------

